

BBC announces Nintendo Wii deal - moog
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7338344.stm

======
m0nty
"The BBC's catch-up TV service can now be accessed ..."

I think they've decided that "catch-up service" is a cool-sounding way to say
you can catch up with all the programmes you missed. But to me, it sounds like
they're playing catch-up with YouTube and other online content providers.

Unfortunately, I fear their motivation is less to do with entertainment than
it is to do with extending the UK's television tax to computer users.

<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/03/03/pc_tax/>

